# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Slicer Discussion >  Newbie with Ender 3 Pro

## mikeb7678

Hello all I'm a newbie here and I'm trying to figure what is the best software to use to split files like this up.  Also right now I have a ender 3 pro, but looking into a Ender CS-10S5 or something similar (any suggestions would be appreciated on the upgrade)Thanks Mike

----------


## curious aardvark

try prusa slicer. 

Can't help with the recommendations as I won't recommend any ender machine to anyone. ever :-)

----------


## RobH2

I highly recommend Simplify3D. It's amazing and not too expensive.

----------


## petermessi

Simplify3D is not too costly.so i recommended to people who have limited budget to buy it

----------


## curious aardvark

actually simplify 3d is bloody expensive !

I bought my copy about 5 years ago and it's doubled in price since then. 
It was definitely worth the £70 I paid for it. 
But were I to start 3d printing today - there is no way I would pay $150 for a slicer. 

Given that an ender is a very basic machine and there are about a dozen free slicers that will happily run it - personally I probably wouldn't spend $150 on a slicer. Hell he's nearly spent that much on the actual printer.

----------


## Minipeter

Creality Ender 3 Pro is an upgraded version of Ender-3, comes with the Meanwell power supply and new platform sticker, also redesigned the aluminum extrusion.

----------

